# First Theft Already!



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh noooooo that's terrible. ..why do people do this. It just ruins it for everyone... Sometimes It's not just the cost of losing items it's the principle and the hurt it causes. Some people are just nasty and inconsiderate. Fingers crossed they don't come back.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Really? What a lowlife! Sorry to hear that, the fact that they came up all the way to your door is disturbing


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

What is wrong with people?!? I don't understand the mentality that it's ok to go on someone else's property and just take what you want. I hate thieves!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hate having to get everything out either the day before or day of Halloween both because it's a PITA and I want to enjoy my stuff, rather someone else enjoying it! But, that's what we do.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry, to read of the theft.
In the past, when possible, I've replaced with the exact item in the same place, but made less likely to walk (as easily).


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

just makes me wanna electrify all my sh*t...i'd love to see the thieves doing the 40,000 volt jitterbug. Urrrgh. sorry about your stuff.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Do not let it ruin your holiday. I usually do not have a problem in my neighborhood but this year I bought 4 small skeleton spiders and sprayed them with glow in the dark paint. I put them out before my fencing and now they are gone. I am sure someone thinks they really got away with something but frankly I will never understand that mentality. 

I went out bought 7 more and two large spiders, painted them and set them up after my fencing was in place. That way, it is less tempting because it can not be a quick grab and run.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry this happened. May the thief get boring candy and rotten apples in their trick or treat bag this year. And a cavity. 

Someone on the forum suggested to me those cheap window alarms from Amazon. They're about six bucks each depending on the brand. I'm thinking of ordering some but have to look at how they work first. Wouldn't want a 128 decibel alarm shrieking at 3am because the wind knocked something over.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

It's real shame that people can't enjoy the decorations you've put out and walk along without feeling the need to take something. If you pm me your address, I would like to send you another tombstone chalkboard. I had picked one up for you when I read you wanted one but then you had found them in your store.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

I had someone come and steal two masks from the yard yesterday as well. Really sucks!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, I laughed at the "gets a cavity" comment. 

Thanks Spooky McWho! You don't have to do that, though. The shipping would be too much for something like that. I'm sure that our store still has some. If not, I'll put up my larger plain board and make it fancy.  I'll also tie that sucker down! 

I do have some of the window alarms from Dollar Tree. I didn't put one on, in case it would blow over. I did check that, too. I walked the whole block in both directions. 

I've been wanting to get the Ring doorbell system, and we've discussed buying a trail cam, too. I think it's time!

I'm sorry to hear about your thefts too, The Pod!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, and this time, there will be a message on the back "Smile! You're on camera!"


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Window alarms from Dollar Tree---tell me more.

Lair Mistress, I am so sorry this happened to you and also to the others who have lost things. Dang thieves! I hope they get caught doing this sometime.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've never had a problem in my neighborhood, but I am a little nervous this year because my front yard display will include three 5 foot skeletons. Thieves suck!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

We can send some flying monkeys out to "talk" to those mofo's.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. It's happened to me before, too, and it sucks!  Luckily I'm married to an IT guy so we installed a camera above our door. If it happens again, we'll see them!


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Window alarms from Dollar Tree---tell me more.


They have two parts - when the parts are separated they make a loud noise so if one side is attached to the prop and the other to the ground you'll know if someone picks up or moves the prop. Or if the wind blows it over. One side has a button to stop the noise.

That sucks about the theft, and it's so brazen for such a small item.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

So sorry that happened to you.  I know how it feels. It really is the principle of the matter. ugh!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Nebulosity said:


> They have two parts - when the parts are separated they make a loud noise so if one side is attached to the prop and the other to the ground you'll know if someone picks up or moves the prop. Or if the wind blows it over. One side has a button to stop the noise.
> 
> That sucks about the theft, and it's so brazen for such a small item.


pd, this is a picture of the ones that our Dollar Tree carries. I used to have some for my older boys' bedroom doors when they were toddlers. I was always afraid that they might sneak outside when I was sleeping, because they were both extremely quiet. Kind of sounds paranoid, unless you know them personally, haha. The other ones that I had were the First Alert brand, and they were about $10 for 4. I haven't seen them around lately, but they work on the same concept.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info and also for the picture of these! Will check them out.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry about not just the loss of the prop, but the loss of your feeling of security. I hate that you work for something and someone feels free to just take it. And I'm so stupid I make it easy for them. I had a bale of hay on my front porch with a wicker basket on it's side with gourds, pumpkins and colored corn falling out of it and over the hay bale. When I went out a few mornings ago only the hay bale was left. It was nice I put that big basket out there so they could carry everything away with them. I guess the thieves around here have Martha Stewart taste. Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

so very sad.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

This illustrates precisely why I have _zero_ faith in humanity. Sorry for your loss (sounds like I am offering my condolences over a death). I would suggest running a little tripwire across your porch, though the mailman taking a tumble is probably what would happen instead...


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

LairMistriss, The Pod, and scareme sorry to hear about your losses...hate those cowardly, pathetic creeps who think "not getting caught" gives them the right to take something.

Here's hoping they get caught!...and it makes them cry.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ugh. No one needs that. What the hell is wrong with people. Sending good thoughts that that'll be the only incident this year. 

We've never had a problem before - but this summer we had some kids smash our car window just for fun. Have a pretty good idea who did it but no proof so they were never caught. Really paranoid about Halloween this year for the first time. We'll likely still put out a lot early but save the good stuff for Halloween day.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

scareme said:


> Sorry about not just the loss of the prop, but the loss of your feeling of security. I hate that you work for something and someone feels free to just take it. And I'm so stupid I make it easy for them. I had a bale of hay on my front porch with a wicker basket on it's side with gourds, pumpkins and colored corn falling out of it and over the hay bale. When I went out a few mornings ago only the hay bale was left. It was nice I put that big basket out there so they could carry everything away with them. I guess the thieves around here have Martha Stewart taste. Grrrrrr!!!


How awful! I would never have expected someone to take the majority of a display like that! It sounded very pretty, too. I'm sorry to hear that that happened.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> This illustrates precisely why I have _zero_ faith in humanity. Sorry for your loss (sounds like I am offering my condolences over a death). I would suggest running a little tripwire across your porch, though the mailman taking a tumble is probably what would happen instead...


I would LOVE to set up a trip wire, but I know I'd wind up tripping myself, haha. I'm forgetful like that!

I will still put out my display, but I'm thinking that I might make the fence before setting up. I had intended to put out some of the less important things this weekend, and just work on the fence. We might just try to complete it instead, and start setting up later.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> just makes me wanna electrify all my sh*t...i'd love to see the thieves doing the 40,000 volt jitterbug. Urrrgh. sorry about your stuff.


I've always wanted to do that too, my husband says it's not a good idea, whatever


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

scareme, I missed your post. That just sucks! Hope karma gets them in the end.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ugh! That's so terrible! I don't know what kind of neighborhood you live in, but for the principle of it, I'd probably go around knocking on my neighbor's doors & tell them that there's a thief in the area. Maybe some of the neighbors will get a clue that it could be their kid, or at least it could mean people are keeping more of an eye out. I don't know, at the least it would make ME feel better, KWIM?

Not the same thing, but a few years ago our house got about 5 eggs thrown at it on Mischief Night, and I was really let down by it. I was thinking - geez, we put on a nice display, give out awesome candy & THIS is what we get?! I really felt betrayed. My DH says we live in a safe neighborhood & that's true, but I don't put "The Good Stuff" out early anymore. 

I hope this is only a one-time thing.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, I was just outside for a little while, and I watched a parent drive by with their child , going to school. The boy had his hands against the window, face all lit up, and I saw him mouth "Wow!" at the spider webs and bats that we have out.

That child is my inspiration!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the theft. Someone screws with my Christmas decorations every year and rearranges my deer into "hilarious" positions (one deer humping the other, my doe drinking from a toilet that someone actually took the time to drag into my yard, etc.). My wife put the kibosh on me booby trapping the yard, putting barbed wire around the deer, strips of nails in the grass for the SOBs to step on in the dark, and that sort of thing. 

So, I ordered a trail cam a few days ago. I'm putting it up this weekend to keep an eye on my Halloween stuff - but it'll be nice to have year-round, especially come December. 

This is the model I bought...nothing fancy. I'm going to secure it up in a tree with a python cable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HMN7LDC


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I use the Doberman window alarms they sell at Home Depot for my major props. They are about the size of a Pringles can lid, and the batteries last for about three years with the unit left on 100% of the time. I just turn them on and slip them in. 










http://www.homedepot.com/p/Doberman...gclid=CPeZ4Ze1ocgCFYiPHwodGDkHqA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Krystalcore (Sep 22, 2015)

A few nights ago someone went through our cars. We recently moved to a different part of the city, and I haven't gotten into the habit of locking my car yet. Anyway I came out and everything from the glove box was strewn about. Papers everywhere. Worst part really was that they didn't take anything! I had my expensive Bluetooth headphones for the gym in there, ID's for the gym, earbuds, aux cables, and even money, and none of it was gone. What a strange thing, they were looking for something in particular and I guess I didn't have it. We decided to get a video system though, which hopefully will help with props!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Krystalcore said:


> A few nights ago someone went through our cars. We recently moved to a different part of the city, and I haven't gotten into the habit of locking my car yet. Anyway I came out and everything from the glove box was strewn about. Papers everywhere. Worst part really was that they didn't take anything! I had my expensive Bluetooth headphones for the gym in there, ID's for the gym, earbuds, aux cables, and even money, and none of it was gone. What a strange thing, they were looking for something in particular and I guess I didn't have it. We decided to get a video system though, which hopefully will help with props!


Yikes, you don't lock your car? IMO, there's never really a reason to NOT lock your car (or your front door). Although, thieves will get in one way or another, if they really want to. My truck got broken into last December and my aftermarket stereo was stolen (probably what attracted them in the first place - stupid me for not removing the faceplate) as well as a coat and a sweater. Insurance paid for the stereo and the damage to the door where they broke the lock. Hopefully, the thieves needed the coat worse than I did....

Weird that nothing was taken from your car, though. Lucky break.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry your prop got stolen. I'm glad it wasn't something more expensive. But, even though it didn't cost much, it's irreplaceable now, since Dollar Tree is probably sold out of them.

I hope you don't lose anything else this season.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Krystalcore said:


> A few nights ago someone went through our cars. We recently moved to a different part of the city, and I haven't gotten into the habit of locking my car yet. Anyway I came out and everything from the glove box was strewn about. Papers everywhere. Worst part really was that they didn't take anything! I had my expensive Bluetooth headphones for the gym in there, ID's for the gym, earbuds, aux cables, and even money, and none of it was gone. What a strange thing, they were looking for something in particular and I guess I didn't have it. We decided to get a video system though, which hopefully will help with props!


I wouldn't waste two cents on a video system. I've yet to see one that was even remotely effective. You see a blurry image of a vehicle pull up (no tag info), then a couple of people, usually wearing hoodies, jumps out, grabs your stuff, and are gone. The next day you call the police, show them your tape, and find out there's no way for them to ID the vehicle or the thieves, but they'll "keep an eye out for them" while they go about dealing with the other 100 or so things they deal with that day. In short, you'll never, ever, get your stuff back or send the thieves to jail.

Take your money, buy some alarms, and place them in any props you can't live without. $11 is damn cheap insurance when you're talking about props worth hundreds to thousands of dollars, and 99% of the time a thief will panic and bail immediately when an alarm goes off. You may have to pick your prop up and reset it, but that's better than it being gone forever.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

That just plain sucks  sorry to hear! Unfortunately, that's one reason why I'm afraid to invest in outdoor décor. I pretty much just focus on the inside :/


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I wouldn't give up my outdoor cemetery for anything. Sure, there are some years things have been stolen or broken but on the whole the haunt gives so much joy to the kids in the neighborhood, I will keep doing it until I can no longer physically put it up and then I will probably recruit my son in law and daughter to do it. lol


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Bruzilla said:


> I wouldn't waste two cents on a video system. I've yet to see one that was even remotely effective. You see a blurry image of a vehicle pull up (no tag info), then a couple of people, usually wearing hoodies, jumps out, grabs your stuff, and are gone. The next day you call the police, show them your tape, and find out there's no way for them to ID the vehicle or the thieves, but they'll "keep an eye out for them" while they go about dealing with the other 100 or so things they deal with that day. In short, you'll never, ever, get your stuff back or send the thieves to jail.
> 
> Take your money, buy some alarms, and place them in any props you can't live without. $11 is damn cheap insurance when you're talking about props worth hundreds to thousands of dollars, and 99% of the time a thief will panic and bail immediately when an alarm goes off. You may have to pick your prop up and reset it, but that's better than it being gone forever.


I agree that the alarms are cheap insurance. I wouldn't discount video surveillance, though. In my case, I suspect my Christmastime vandal is someone on my street, so video ought to be helpful in seeing which direction they come from and if I can identify them.

My neighbor's house got broken into over the summer, and then the geniuses tried to come back and do it again, but the second time around, he had beefed up his security. Glass break sensors on every window, cameras in the house, reinforced door jambs to make kicking in the door difficult, etc. So they broke a window...set off the alarm...cut themselves on the glass and left DNA evidence...and got themselves on camera, on top of it all. In this case, my neighbor had a good idea who they were, so he had names to go with the pictures, but the point is he had pictures/video to give to the cops, so these guys were arrested pretty quickly.

I would bet in LairMistress' case, it's someone in her neighborhood, or possibly even on her street. The guys who broke into my neighbor's house were friends of his daughter and had previously been there (without his knowledge), giving them ample time to case his house. So yeah, a camera (particularly a cheap one) might not be effective for catching a random crook who's driving around looking for Halloween props to steal - but who does that? More than likely it's some jackass kid from the neighborhood.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Sorry your prop got stolen. I'm glad it wasn't something more expensive. But, even though it didn't cost much, it's irreplaceable now, since Dollar Tree is probably sold out of them.
> 
> I hope you don't lose anything else this season.


Thanks everyone!

Luckily, our DT still had a few of the chalk boards, so I did pick up another. They're out of a lot of things already, so I was a little surprised.

Our dog must have scared them somewhat (or me yelling at the dog because she was flipping out), because they didn't take the bat roost, which was on the table next to the stand that held the chalk board. If it had been me, I'd have thought that the bat roost was much cooler. Then again, I made the bat roost, haha.

I hope that we don't lose anything else, either. Last year someone tried to take one of my solar lights around this time, but it wasn't Halloween related. I actually caught them in the act. I had decided to take some night photos of the few things I had set up (and the old funeral home across the street), and I heard a group of people coming down the sidewalk. So, I ducked back into my doorway, waiting for them to pass, and sure enough, one dashed into the yard and grabbed one of my lights. I yelled at them, and she dropped it, but still!

I didn't lose anything else last year after that (surprisingly), so I hope that we have the same record for this year.

There are houses along our area that leave skeletons and reapers out for weeks, and as far as I know, they're not tampered with. I don't know if they've got them secured, or not, but I hope so for their sake!


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Sucks when people rob you. It's way more about how secure you feel in your home then the actual item taken. Video cameras can be very grainy. Game trail cams can take really nice clear pics in day or night. Just be sure to mount your camera securely because people have been known to make off with them


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

good grief I am sorry


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Just ridiculous that someone needs to take at anyone's expense. This has been a major concern for years. The alarm idea has always been a thought and this year I need to really look into it. The expectations are high this year with Halloween falling on Saturday. My trick has been to run wire all the way around the cemetery, from post to post and up and down across the front. Maybe it's the mental aspect of someone wanting to steal, but not knowing what the is wire will do. I've just had a sign out front that simply says, "WARNING". I'm sure after a while there will be someone to test it, that's why the alarms are coming next.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Forhekset said:


> Yikes, you don't lock your car? IMO, there's never really a reason to NOT lock your car (or your front door). Although, thieves will get in one way or another, if they really want to. My truck got broken into last December and my aftermarket stereo was stolen (probably what attracted them in the first place - stupid me for not removing the faceplate) as well as a coat and a sweater. Insurance paid for the stereo and the damage to the door where they broke the lock. Hopefully, the thieves needed the coat worse than I did....
> 
> Weird that nothing was taken from your car, though. Lucky break.


When our daughter's convertible was broken into, the thieves cut through the top, reached in and unlocked the door. When the cops came they told my daughter to leave the car unlocked, and leave nothing in the car (which is what we all should do and put the thieves out of business). They said we will spend a lot more on top repairs if she locks it up. That time it cost us $600 to find that out.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

scareme said:


> When our daughter's convertible was broken into, the thieves cut through the top, reached in and unlocked the door. When the cops came they told my daughter to leave the car unlocked, and leave nothing in the car (which is what we all should do and put the thieves out of business). They said we will spend a lot more on top repairs if she locks it up. That time it cost us $600 to find that out.


Yeah, in my case they simply popped the lock, which is apparently extremely easy to do on my truck (maybe it's easy in general - I wouldn't know). I was reading up on reinforced locks, but the advice from law enforcement was generally "don't bother, they'll just break your window instead". In the end, if someone wants something bad enough, they'll get it. All you can do is make it as cumbersome as possible for the thieves.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> I agree that the alarms are cheap insurance. I wouldn't discount video surveillance, though.


One of my sons is a manager of a very popular restaurant/bar in our area, and they have to have video security for insurance purposes. We were talking about video last night, and he said in ten years of using the system, he's never been able to get anything done with the police. He's got loads of video of cars driving by, loads of videos of guys in hoodies, and blurry pics of someone who could be anyone breaking in or stealing stuff off the patio. 

Criminals today know what the limits of these systems are and know the threat level is very, very, low. What they do worry about is an alarm going off, and neighbors seeing them and getting a tag number, seeing them, having the cops on the way to the neighborhood, etc., which is why when one goes off they take off for the hills. That's 100 times more effective than even the best video system.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

This was not a Halloween decoration but I had advertised a free tool on craigslist that no longer worked. Someone showed interest in the tool so we agreed on a time to pick it up. I was busy with a project and didn't want to be interrupted so I told him I would leave it outside hidden behind a bush. I get an email from him about a half hour after he was to come by telling me it wasn't there and I know exactly what happened to it - one of my POS landscapers took it. They happened to be working that day and the only way the tool could have been seen was if you were doing work near these bushes. What bothered me the most is the man who came by to get it had his time wasted because of a thief. Just had to vent!


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

Disgusting! I'm so sorry. I can't believe people, such trash!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

LairMistress said:


> I hope that we don't lose anything else, either. Last year someone tried to take one of my solar lights around this time, but it wasn't Halloween related. I actually caught them in the act. I had decided to take some night photos of the few things I had set up (and the old funeral home across the street), and I heard a group of people coming down the sidewalk. So, I ducked back into my doorway, waiting for them to pass, and sure enough, one dashed into the yard and grabbed one of my lights. I yelled at them, and she dropped it, but still!
> 
> I didn't lose anything else last year after that (surprisingly), so I hope that we have the same record for this year.
> 
> There are houses along our area that leave skeletons and reapers out for weeks, and as far as I know, they're not tampered with. I don't know if they've got them secured, or not, but I hope so for their sake!


Ugh, so sorry to hear of everyone's unfortunate experiences. You may want to get together with your neighbors to let them know what happened and to also possibly start a Neighborhood Watch. 

Interesting discussions of cameras/alarms/other deterrents. As long as it's legal and makes you feel better, I say go for it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ween12amEternal said:


> ...As long as it's legal and makes you feel better, I say go for it.


Swinging chainsaws and triggered blowdarts dipped in lethal poison are out, I take it?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So I feel a little sheepish here, but I found my missing chalk board.  I'm assuming that it slipped between the floor boards of the porch (which seems nearly impossible, but not entirely impossible). I happened to look under it today, and there it was. The crawl space under the porch is enclosed, except one side where it's rotted away, and I put Blucky skeletons in the spaces. Well, my fiance let our son kick the remaining slats out, so now that end is open, while the others are enclosed. I have the inflatables staked near that opening, and one came loose. I was kneeling down to re-stake it, and glanced over under the porch...there was the chalk board, not far below where it had been on the stand, on the porch.

My FB friends believe that it was stolen and brought back, or dropped during a theft. I think that it's possible that it fell "just right", through the crack, but what a coincidence, if it did!

At any rate, I guess I should have thought to look there, but it just didn't seem possible to get through those cracks!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ha!  Glad the story had a happy ending. I've had the kind of thing happen to me before - I've even ran around the house ranting that my wife had moved something when I had actually put it somewhere and forgot. It's a VERY strange feeling when you find what you thought was gone forever.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, whew. That's pretty funny, and it's a scenario that's likely happened to most of us.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, glad you found the missing chalkboard. A similar thing happened to me recently - I couldn't find a couple of our camping chairs and I was POSITIVE that they had been stolen out of our garage, either by a passerby or a guy we had at our house doing some work several months ago (why someone would steal two of the cheapest items out of my garage instead of expensive tools, I wasn't sure. I just figured they were easy to grab since they were close to the front of the garage). 

And then one day at work, it hit me like a bolt of lightning out of the blue - there was still one more place I hadn't checked. Sure enough, the chairs were still in my truck, behind the back seat that folds down, from the last time we went down to the coast (along with two beach towels that I also thought had gone "missing"). Whoops.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like Poltergeist activity! Things disappearing and reappearing in strange places!  
Now if it had been me, I would have bought a second and then a third one until there was a whole pile of signs under the porch. This happens to me everyday when I look for my stapler at work and then find it under something.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

It slipped through the ghost-theif's fingers, LOL! Glad you found it LairMistress. I dread the day we have our first issue.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Krystalcore said:


> A few nights ago someone went through our cars. We recently moved to a different part of the city, and I haven't gotten into the habit of locking my car yet. Anyway I came out and everything from the glove box was strewn about. Papers everywhere. Worst part really was that they didn't take anything! I had my expensive Bluetooth headphones for the gym in there, ID's for the gym, earbuds, aux cables, and even money, and none of it was gone. What a strange thing, they were looking for something in particular and I guess I didn't have it. We decided to get a video system though, which hopefully will help with props!


Sorry this happened to you. I've had one of my vehicles stolen and one broken into a couple of times in the 25+ years we've lived here. Well, actually my hubby left the car unlocked, so someone ransacked it, but took money and some other items. That was hubby's fault.

We are also having lots of recent incidents just like yours where someone ransacks the vehicle, but nothing is taken. The police here said that thieves are now targeting the garage door opener many of us leave in our vehicle.  With the opener, they either have access to what's in your garage, or even to your home. That may be what your thief was looking for. I never would have thought of that, but thieves are always coming up with something new...


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> My FB friends believe that it was stolen and brought back, or dropped during a theft. I think that it's possible that it fell "just right", through the crack, but what a coincidence, if it did!


Glad you found it! I'm wondering if some kid took it, then the parents made them return it? At any rate it's back!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news! I'm glad you found it.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Glad you found it! But the other stories here prove that this is, unfortunately, pretty common. I'll never understand that line of thinking. I used to live in a neighborhood so bad we couldn't even put out pumpkins without them getting stolen. Like, why? What are you going to do with them?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I've had stuff taken so I put the good stuff out day of. It's a shame but I don't want to lose it. I hope you get it back.

Saw your update this morning, so glad you found it!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't do as much outdoor decorating for theivery reasons - our first year here, I put a dollar tree plastic hand in our carved pumpkin's mouth, and he was gone before the end of the night. And we have a big corner lot with a huge spooky tree in our front yard, too....so sad.....so the morning of Halloween, I just put out some signs, lights in the window, dollar tree headstones, and a few lit-up carved pumpkins, and hope it's all there when I take it down after Halloween night.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Decorations thievery is awful. Not Halloween related, but the other day on my bus route, I noticed a yard normally decorated with cute animals only had one chicken left, and a sign complaining about the theft.  Also, last year a low income friend of mine put up a few Harry Potter decorations to make their kid happy - and they were all either stolen or broken. I felt so bad for the kid.

On the bright side, LairMistress, your problem reminded me of this meme:


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Now why I am I imagining props wired up with a big old capacitor, a reed switch, and a plastic circuit interruptor tied to a string? Give them about halfway down the stairs head start before they run out of slack in the string, then POW!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Greenwick said:


> Decorations thievery is awful. Not Halloween related, but the other day on my bus route, I noticed a yard normally decorated with cute animals only had one chicken left, and a sign complaining about the theft.  Also, last year a low income friend of mine put up a few Harry Potter decorations to make their kid happy - and they were all either stolen or broken. I felt so bad for the kid.
> 
> On the bright side, LairMistress, your problem reminded me of this meme:


Yes, that is EXACTLY what our dog is like. She thinks that everyone is fair game, and if they're moving fast, the chase is on! It's a good thing that she hasn't figured out she could bust out our screens when the windows are open!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I just had some joker steal a $3.99 100w spot light bulb.....

Of all the things to steal from my haunt, the idiot steals a bulb...hope he burnt his hand well done!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Very glad to hear you found the missing sign. I just finished my outdoor display last night (except for fogger and animatronics) and enjoyed fiddling with the lights. This morning I awoke to find props not staked down knocked over and my pumpkins in the road. One smashed, two scraped and last on missing. Of course this is in the morning as am trying to get to school no real time to investigate further. Thoughts of ungrateful kids filled my head as I had to explain to my daughters (one who's birthday is today!) that someone destroyed the pumpkins we got last weekend.

Coming back my wife had figured out the culprit so now I'm on the watch....













Yes living in Southern Arizona does have it's challenges at Halloween. We had not had problems with the javelinas before but some neighbors did a couple years ago. Looks like my real pumpkins will be inside the garage until Halloween night.


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Well......we were just wondering, what every one does for Security at Halloween time, in order to Protect all of your Outdoor Decorations?
We have a really Large, Halloween Display that we have been doing for years now...and as you know.....it just keeps Growing year after year.
But......even with our Fences and our Lights......we are seriously thinking about.....Boycotting Halloween this year, just due to Vandals and Thieves.
We LOVE Halloween and making it FUN for all the Little Kids and us BIG Kids......and making Life Long Memories.......for all the children, that come to see our Spooky Haunt.
But......we were Hit last year ( at Christmas Time.....with our Christmas Display ) and I am still BOILING MAD!
To the point that I am just thinking SCREW IT ALL, for this year, at least!
What with Halloween falling on a Saturday Night......I am sure.....that more Vandals will be out this year.....to wreck it....for everyone else.
We feel Sick....that we are planning on not even being home, this Halloween.......but.....it is our way of saying .....F#&K you to anyone that Steals or Vandalizes a Heart Felt Display!
We had some Air Blown Giant Snow Men SLASHED last Christmas.......at 2:00 AM ......and like I say.....I am ...still ....BOILING MAD and ANGRY!
So......does anyone have any suggestions as to how to PROTECT our Displays?
I am thinking.....that if I do.......put up our Display.......that I will Bobby Trap it....for anyone that is wanting to Steal or Vandalize anything.
I just can not see....putting in all of that work.......to just have a few Idiots......destroy it for all.
Hey....we all did things as kids...and we regret it all now........and just may be......this is the Big Guys Way......of Showing us all......What......having Teenage Harmless Fun ( In their minds ) really does to effect people's Lives.
We are seriously thinking....about saying Bah Humbug to Halloween and to Christmas this year.
Any suggestions or any words of encouragement and support or advice......to make us change our minds.
Not putting up our display......punishes everyone.....including ourselves!
What do you think and suggest?


----------

